# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9/23



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

While the fish on Devils Lake are moving into their fall patterns, the walleye fishing on remains good. Anglers are reporting the best luck
working rocky structure, slip bobbering in the trees, and pitching cranks.
Some of the better areas have been the sunken roads of Pelican and the
Flats, rocky structure such as Haley's Hump, Patience Point, Bud Point, 
Doc Hagens, Cactus/Ft. Totten, the tower structures in Six Mile, the Main Bay, & Creel Bay, and the Stromme/Storm Sewer area. Anglers are using bottom bouncers with spinners to find tight schools and then jigging or just trolling and catching more scattered fish. Anglers are also trolling these areas with cranks such as reef runners, jointed shads, and hornets. A few anglers are also reporting that cranking wind blown rocky points or the edges of weedbeds is also producing some nice eyes. Pike and white bass continue to be caught along with walleyes in most areas. Perch fishing this fall has been virtually non-existent with only a few scattered fish being caught. Good Luck & Good Fishing !!!


----------

